

Web chat using WebSockets and Go - tpk1024
http://gary.beagledreams.com/page/go-websocket-chat

======
frognibble
It's interesting to compare this example with the somewhat similar example
written with node.js: <http://jeffkreeftmeijer.com/2010/experimenting-with-
node-js/>

